# Front End Loader Removal



## Live Oak

I removed the 430 FEL from my 4410 yesterday just to try cutting with out it being installed and to familiarize myself with doing it. I figure it is much less wear and tear not lugging it around on the machine when I am not using it anyway.

I was VERY surprised at how easy and simple it was to remove it. I took my time and went at a snails pace checking and verifying everything 17 ways to Sunday since this is the first time I have done this but it only took me about a half hour and about 20 minutes of that was reading, checking, and verifying with "Fuzz" any last minute tips. Once familiarized with the procedure, the FEL can be removed in about 5 minutes or less. The only tips I would offer in additon to what the FEL operator's manual states is that you may need to back the tractor up ever so slightly (just a few inches) to raise the FEL frame high enough to clear the front tires. The FEL frame support made contact with the front axle when I raise the FEL frame so I backed the machine up a few inches to make room for the supports to extend enough to make the FEL frame clear the front tires. 

It is very important to note that Deere STRONGLY recommends that the materials bucket be installed when removing the FEL from the tractor as the bucket aids the lateral support of the FEL while off the tractor and also counter balances the rear support frame to stand by itself. If you remove the FEL without the bucket installed; you will run into problems. A note here to also be sure and carefully clean the hydraulic QD couplings and install the protective color coded dust caps provided. I use some silicone spray lube to clean out the couplings and the dust caps. 

I was also very surprise at how much more stabile the tractor felt on slopes. The tractor was also much more nimble and did not bounce near as much when hitting bumps which allowed me to cut that much faster. Also made the tractor a lot shorter in length which significantly helped out with getting into and manuevering in tight spots. No where near as much rear tire slippage when backing up as well. When the grass cutting is done for the season; I will reinstall the FEL and remove the MMM.


----------



## Kenny

Chief, I have not tried to remove my FEL yet and I will take your advice when doing so. Just a word of caution, remove your supports that are stored in your FEL, my cotter pin came out somehow on one side and now one of my supports is MIA.


----------



## Live Oak

Kenny, in your case, I think you are going to be back end heavy and require front weights if you leave the rotary cutter on the 3 pt. hitch. They probably balance each other out. You also have a larger FEL than I do and yours removes a little differently. The support legs on my 430 are built into the lift circuit of the FEL and hydraulics and automaticly folds down into place. Yours may operate a little differently.


----------



## psrumors

Every time I remove or install my FEL I am amazed. I guess in this first 50 hours it has been on and off 5 or 6 times.


----------



## DeereBob

Chief,
Not to poke at you but I am a bit surprised you continued to mow with the FEL. I assume you mow weekly but how often do you really need to use the loader? I realize my JBSr. is but a mere pea shooter compared to your FEL but it still obstucts my view of what I am mowing directly in front of the tractor. Tough to miss the Claymore mines if you can't see them!


----------



## Live Oak

I use my MMM to cut pasture and hiking trails. I can see fine with the FEL installed and I use it while cutting to push briar patches, downed branches, fallen trees, and dig the occasional rock out of the ground as I find them. The bucket gets in the way a bit but it is not real bad. I have the areas that I cut pretty much the way I want them now so I figured I would try removing the FEL to see how it worked out and familiarize myself with removing it. Never felt I had a need to remove it until now.


----------



## DeereBob

Ok,
You were still in the landscaping/mowing mode which makes a whole lot more sense. To me pasture is grass that hasn't been cut for 10 days!


----------



## Live Oak

I cut it about once a month.


----------

